# egg spot



## KenyiGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

So my "female" Kenyi just developed an egg spot. Is my fish a female or male? She's still purple, but definitely paled out from when she was small. She's about 3 inches long.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

egg spots dont mean male or female...although the males do tend to have more compared to females


----------



## KenyiGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, what I've read is that males usually have them, and females sometimes do, but it's much less frequent... When do Kenyis usually turn colors? 
Oh, and She's actually 3 1/2 inches long.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes both genders get them.....and i had a kenyi that started turning golden anywhere from 2 to 3 inches...they get mean once they hit 4...what size is the aquarium and other stocking btw?


----------



## KenyiGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

The aquarium is 10 gals and the only other fish I have in there is a chinese algea eater. So she probably really is a she, then?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

yes...probably a girl ..is this the only fish you are going to be keeping....the 1 one alone will eventually need a bigger tank but adding more to that 10G will be no good. Got any extra tanks u can get up and cycling while she grows out?


----------



## KenyiGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

No, no more fishies, I'm not gonna add anything else to the tank. I don't have a bigger tank, I might get one sometime in the future, but no immediate plans.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i would get the other tank up and running for when the time comes as it will have to cycle before shes moved into it


----------



## KenyiGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

Kenyis top out at 6 inches. I thought the general rule is one gallon per inch of fish? From what I'm reading on the internet, she should be ok in the 10 gal for quite some time still.


----------



## KenyiGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

Kenyis top out at 6 inches. I thought the general rule is one gallon of water per inch of fish? From what I've been reading online, she should be ok and comfortable in the 10 gal tank for some time still...


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

that rule doesnt apply for cichlids....for the most part anyways


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

That "rule" doesn't apply to most fish, but it absolutely doesn't apply to any cichlid.


----------



## algae eater (Jul 29, 2008)

SinisterKisses said:


> That "rule" doesn't apply to most fish, but it absolutely doesn't apply to any cichlid.


Is there a rule for gallons per fish? I had read somewhere 3 gallons per fish, but that would not take into account for the size of the fish.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cichlids (and most other fish as stated before) need much more room than one gallon per inch. (And I think the more correct way for fish that this does apply to is one gallon per CUBIC inch! good luck measuring) The kenyi will need a much larger tank and will most likely kill the CAE.


----------

